# New and my off season cycle!!!



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok so first thing stats:

Age:21
Height:6ft3
Weight:280lbs
 BF%:10
Measurements/
Arms:22in
Chest:55in
Legs:30in
Waist:32in


Done some pro hormones when I was younger I know it was stupid lol and I did one cycle last year of just test 

This year got a great coach going to try to go to nationals

Here is off season cycle:

Sust 250:750mg week
Test prop:300mg week
EQ:600mg week
NPP:600mg week

Hgh:6ius 5 days a week 
ACE-031:5mg all in one shot once a month
TB500:30mg a month split in to 4 shots once a week 

Aromasin:12.5mg Ed

This cycle is going to be 4months long total then a 30day off period where is will use hgh,ostarine, igf, MGF, ace-031, tb500, to keep gains and keep growing and then back on for show prep which I don't know what that is yet what you guys think?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 24, 2013)

Guns35 said:


> Ok so first thing stats:
> 
> Age:21
> Height:6ft3
> ...



Pics?

22 inch arms at 21 and 10% bf with 32inch waist and you did one cycle last year just test.


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

haha no problem I get this request all the time  thanks for posting


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

ignore the goofy face lol


----------



## Rory (Jun 24, 2013)

Not really a heavy cycle imo. But good choices. I'm not a fan of npp so I would probably drop that an go with dbol for off season. But if your coach is planning your cycle an he's got a good record of it, definitely follow along if he has a reason for it.


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yep thAts what I'm thinking as well follow his orders cause he's way better then me and has a great track record


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

Not going to lie I kick started the cycle with dbol anadrol and test suspension haha kinda over the top but I turned out ok I hate anadrol destroys all appetite I have


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 24, 2013)

What's the story /rationale behind Sust and Prop?

Why not just 1.5 ml of Prop ed for the same total test per week? Plus with Sust you lose so hormone do to the long esters eating up a whole lot of the mg/ml


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

Idk to be honest my coach gets a lot of his info from Dennis James who is his coach and this is what they do idk why for sure I also thought about this as well


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice arms, potential watch out for the gyno


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ya sucky part is I have Gyno in both sides but I got it when I was in sixth grade before I ever even touched weights and I went to the doc and pretty much found out they are retards and that I was going to have to fix it myself which involved multiple runs of nolva then torem and even a few letro and prami runs which shrunk it a bit but I pretty much have stayed on a light estrogen control agent since even before I started gear and I am very paranoid about it getting worse so I check estrogen levels and key indicators all the time to make sure it's not going to flair up....I plan on getting it cut out if I ever get a good job or sponsor lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 24, 2013)

Keep trying to reach a genetic potenial with as little AAS as possie at your age is my advice but i see thats outa the question...ive just seen too many 21 grammers that are 25 now and a hormonal mess
But  other than that i wish best of luck. And never say ill do calves tomorrow..do eod imo.


----------



## Marshall (Jun 24, 2013)

Good frame, structure and arms. Sucks about the gyno.


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks brotha and ya tell me about it I swear I could have fixed it my self when I first went to the doc if I had the knowledge I have now then but I waited to long


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hoping the gh will eat up some fat deposits around it that's what worked for my coach


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey was considering upping my NPP dose from 600mg week to 1000mg a week cause I got a really late start with it and my coach is going to want to cut that out when I go to prep for the show and that dose with how much I have would put it perfectly at when I'm starting prep and Maybe make up some of the muscle I should have been putting on a while back cause my guy took for ever to ship lol what you guys think?


----------



## TheOtherOne55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lookin good man, and thats a good cycle as well. I plan on doin something similar in the fall.

But you are not 10% thats for sure lol. 

the GH will help you stay lean. And i love NPP, great drug


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome thanks brotha and I'm loving it so far and I was 10 last time I checked but it was with a cheap electric bf measure at the gym lol


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome to the board. You are a big 21 yr old. Probably 15ish or so on the bf%.Just curious how much natural training time before prohormones/ aas?
Take your time not a race. Glad you are here. T


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot and I have only been using any gear or phs for about a year total time frame


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 25, 2013)

You look great. Your definitely not 10% but that doesn't matter you look great and could go far. Please understand the reason I asked is cos guys lie all the time so we need to know people are 100%. Plus if they have exaggerated a great detail the advice many give out could be wrong due to exaggerated stats. Please sort out that gyno as that could get even worst with the addition of more and more hormones.

Hormones are hormones so there are 1001 effective ways. Your cycle looks fine. Having a decent amount of test and nandrolone is always a good start for an off season... so your good there. People can get that with various esters or compounds but overall the mix doesn't really matter as long as you have legit hormones and dose them accordingly. So test and npp is a check. Eq is a great compliment to both test and nandrolone so if you want to use it then great. I would recommend adding in an oral at 3-4 weeks on and 4 weeks off during your cycle. Get your liver tested periodically and if your gtg carry on. For you I would recommend tbol or adrol.

My best advice is to just start lower and move up over time. If you are thinking you wanna do 1g npp then start at your 600mg and move up over the weeks when you feel you need to. Get the most from the smallest amount of gear possible. But sure for your goals you will need lots of hormones so there will be no 400mg test and 200mg deca cycles for you like some bullshitters preach.

GH would be your best friend. I know your young but even at 5IU daily it will greatly aid you in staying as lean as possible when bulking. If you think you can't afford it then get rid of the ostarine and ace-031 and use the money for a small dose of gh. Goodluck with everything.


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow thanks that's some solid advice and I'm going to start my gh at 6ius a day and go up to 10ius a day eventually when I can afford to run that much year round


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey Guns..Great potential, run the idea of not coming off adex past Your coach...worked for several people I know at getting rid of gyno...great potential, keep it up


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks brotha will do


----------



## Jay_Dub (Jun 27, 2013)

Dude,  only one year of hormones,  only 21 years old,  and you are a damn monster!  22 inch arms?!  Wtf! 

I hope you realize you have unlimited potential.   As Elvia said,  drop the peps and get hgh asap.   Hgh will seriously change your life.   It will lean you out and tighten you up and in conjunction with gear,  well it don't get much better


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hahahahahah done brotha I'm gona do both at the same freakin time!!!! So excited and thanks so much  means a lot to me


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 28, 2013)

Be honest how much gh should I realistically do if I'm shooting to be competing with the big boys


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 28, 2013)

Guns35 said:


> Be honest how much gh should I realistically do if I'm shooting to be competing with the big boys



Best answer possible all of it lol


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok perfect then I guess I'm pinning 10 kits tonight lol Jk Jk


----------



## MrQuadriceps (Jun 28, 2013)

You look older then you are. I thought you were 32-35


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 29, 2013)

Holy crap I feel old now hahaha


----------



## MrQuadriceps (Jun 29, 2013)

Guns35 said:


> Holy crap I feel old now hahaha



Your arms are twice as big as mine and I'm 30...

You have exeptional genes bro!


----------



## Guns35 (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks a Ton brotha means a lot too me


----------

